# Non-EU coming to Italy as student, needs some information, urgent please reply??????



## waqasnaeem (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi guys, I am from Pakistan, I have got admission in PhD and thinking to come to Italy within next 3 months. I need some information if somebody can provide.....
First, Can I work part time as a student of PhD and how many hours?
Second, what are the living expenditures in Bologno, Italy?
Third, How is the job market condition in Bologno?
Fourth, Can I bring my wife with me now or later after few months?
Please help me out in making decision as I have only 3 days to decide.

Thanks and regards


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

waqasnaeem said:


> First, Can I work part time as a student of PhD and how many hours?


Yes, up to 20 hours per week. The work must be plausibly university-related.



> Second, what are the living expenditures in Bologno, Italy?


I assume you mean Bologna. Commensurate with your lifestyle. The university should be able to provide an estimate for the "typical" student.



> Third, How is the job market condition in Bologno?


Italy currently has an unemployment rate at least tied for the post-World War II record. "Not good" is a fair answer.



> Fourth, Can I bring my wife with me now or later after few months?


Generally neither on a student visa. The visa must be 12 months or longer in duration.


----------

